# My order is still pending!



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 14, 2005)

I ordered on the 10th and it still says pending. Any of you have a problem with shipping lately? 
I want my stuff


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

WTH?? That's a long time! Call them up and find out what's going on.
That has happed to me too though, it's annoying, but sometimes it's just because they're slow on updating and the items have already shipped.


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 14, 2005)

I called because I had the same prob - they cancelled my order because they hadn't received any of the paints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Looks like we might not get any at all here in Canada *sigh*.


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

Aw thats rough, I'm sorry to hear it. For being based in Canada MAC seems to be giving you all the short end of the stick.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 14, 2005)

i ordered on friday, and its still pending. i also paid for second day ship too. guess i need call..


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_I called because I had the same prob - they cancelled my order because they hadn't received any of the paints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Looks like we might not get any at all here in Canada *sigh*._

 
I got my Paint set at the Pro Store and I'm in Canada, so yes we still have them here.


----------



## rcastel10 (Nov 14, 2005)

I ordered on the 10 also and my stuff was sent the 12.  I don't know why yours is still pending.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 14, 2005)

just called and my order was sent out today, even tho the website says still pending...


----------



## toofaced (Nov 14, 2005)

*I had the same problem today.....*

Called CS , & they fixed it, waived the s/h, and are sending me a coupon for free s/h with my next order.


----------



## stella. (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Aw thats rough, I'm sorry to hear it. For being based in Canada MAC seems to be giving you all the short end of the stick._

 
I don't think it's in Canada anymore. I live in the US and my box was shipped from Maryland, but it may be different if you live in Canada. When I last ordered, it said "pending" until a few hours before it arrived.


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_ When I last ordered, it said "pending" until a few hours before it arrived._

 
I said something similar to that in my first post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Like I said, it's happened to me too with other online companies, like Guess.


----------



## mjalomo (Nov 14, 2005)

Did you check at "My Account"  at the MAC website?  There is a tracking number that tells you what shipped & where it is.  I e-mailed MAC the day I received the backorder notice and was told it was a gitch.  Sure enough, once the tracking number showed up, the paints were listed.  I'm still waiting though since they also shipped from Maryland.


----------



## succubus (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella.* 
_I don't think it's in Canada anymore. I live in the US and my box was shipped from Maryland, but it may be different if you live in Canada. When I last ordered, it said "pending" until a few hours before it arrived._

 
I live in Alberta and order a lot off stuff from the website, but mine all comes from Ontario. So yeah, it's still based in Canada.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

Oooh I ordered Friday and just checked my status and it went from Pending to Shipped (being delivered today)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC is VERY slow to update the Order Status. I usually get the shipping email after it's been delivered.


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 15, 2005)

I hope I get mine soon


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Did you try calling MAC? Also check you emails. Once there was a problem with my card and I had to call CS to give them the correct #.


----------



## sigwing (Nov 15, 2005)

I ordered stuff on the 10th, too, got a shipping notice dated the 12th, and when I checked the tracking # on the MAC site under my account, it says it will arrive by UPS tomorrow, the 16th.  It's never been wrong.

Have you checked the tracking info under your account?


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Nov 16, 2005)

They finally updated my account. It should be here Thursday. I can't wait, I will use it all for the weekend


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 16, 2005)

i ordered on friday and it didn't clear till tuesday....i got second day shipping too, it seems to take forever....regular shipping last time around took over a week...


----------



## Kittie (Nov 17, 2005)

I ordered mine on the 10th and got it on the 15th. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Odd! I guess it's all the computer glitches and whatnot that they've been having. Probably a ton of people ordering, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heh


----------



## sigwing (Nov 17, 2005)

I got mine on the 16th, ordered on the 10th.


Today is Thursday!  Black box knocking on your door!!!


----------

